# Best of the Trilogy



## Noldor_returned (Jan 31, 2006)

Sorry, but I couldn't help myself. Which does you peoples like best of the trilogy? Which do you think is the best movie of the three? Or are they all as good as each other?


----------



## Majimaune (Jan 31, 2006)

Cant you make ti that you can vote on two cause ROTK and give me the books any day would be good for me


----------



## fadhatter (Jan 31, 2006)

bakshi' lotr


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 1, 2006)

what's that supposed to mean?


----------



## Halasían (Feb 12, 2006)

I'd say _give me the books anytine._ but I only looked at this in the narrower scope of the movies themselves, and I have to ssay that I thought Fellowship of the Ring was te most amazing to me as it was new when it came out, and I saw it the most in theaters. Otherwise, the three extended edition movies end-to-end make one grand movie!


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 13, 2006)

Okay. Well, I too would take the books, but out of the movies it has to be RotK. Most inspirational and best music too.


----------



## Corvis (Feb 13, 2006)

I voted for ROTK. I'll just use a review it got when it first came out to show you why I chose it: 

_"This Cinematic Masterpiece takes its rightful place among such classics as Gone With the Wind and Lawerance of Arabia."_


----------



## Noldor_returned (Feb 13, 2006)

Yep. Not to mention the amount of Oscars it won.


----------



## Berserker (May 10, 2006)

They're all rock!! I can't choose, in fact I can't see it as three different movies, but as one whole story divided in three.


----------



## YayGollum (May 10, 2006)

I didn't choose the book one because the point of the poll seemed to be to force yourself to choose what your favorite movie was. The definitely weren't equals, so I didn't choose all of them. That The Fellowship Of The Ring movie was boring. Not enough Smeagol. That Return Of The King movie was pure evil for messing up poor Smeagol way too much. The The Two Towers movie was the best because it gave a lot of good Gollum lineses and even threw a twist at everyone. ---> "Hm? Smeagol won? Gollum's gone? I don't remember that! Cool! Go poor Smeagol, even though I am certain that it won't last because the nasssty hobbitses gots to betray you!"


----------



## chrysophalax (May 10, 2006)

What fadhatter was referring to with his "bakshi LotR" comment is the animated film version of LotR by Ralph Bakshi which came out in either '78 or '79, I don't remember which. For those of us who admit to seeing this version (I confess!), the part in PJ's "Fellowship of the Ring" where the Black Rider is standing over the hiding Hobbits and sniffing was lifted directly from the Bakshi version. A bit of an _homage_ I believe.

I personally liked Bakshi's "Wizards" far better than his LotR.


----------

